# Abandoned Cycle



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Hopefully this is just a quickie for you.....after going through ovulation induction we had an abandoned cycle this month (I posted earlier in the month about what happens to the eggs!) but I've still not had a period. How long should it take for my cycle to return to normal? For the last 4/5 days I've had PMT but it's been nearly 3 weeks now since the abandonment and still nothing. Any clues? Surely if I was pregnant I would feel differently in some way, which I don't? When do I do a test?

Thanks,
Chux


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

chux said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Hopefully this is just a quickie for you.....after going through ovulation induction we had an abandoned cycle this month (I posted earlier in the month about what happens to the eggs!) but I've still not had a period. How long should it take for my cycle to return to normal? For the last 4/5 days I've had PMT but it's been nearly 3 weeks now since the abandonment and still nothing. Any clues? Surely if I was pregnant I would feel differently in some way, which I don't? When do I do a test?
> 
> ...


It can take several weeks to get back to normal after down regulation.

It is unlikely but not impossible that you are pregnant depending on your history.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for replying but this has now got me thinking. When I asked 2 weeks ago what happened to the eggs as we'd abandoned, I was told the eggs would ovulate as normal. Therefore why is it unlikely a pregnancy would result? Is it because of the downregging?


Chux


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

chux said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying but this has now got me thinking. When I asked 2 weeks ago what happened to the eggs as we'd abandoned, I was told the eggs would ovulate as normal. Therefore why is it unlikely a pregnancy would result? Is it because of the downregging?
> 
> Chux


No, if you are normally infertile then the chances of a natural conception are extremely low.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

